# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Περιοχές > Κέντρο Αθήνας >  Σουβλάκια με Πατήσια

## Acinonyx

Ακολουθεί μία λίστα με τα τρέχοντα "Σουβλάκια με Πατήσια". Η λίστα αναφέρει τα σουβλακολινκ και τους πιθανούς Πατησιώτικους κόμβους που επηρρεάζουν.


```
Σουβλακοlink                            Πιθανά επηρρεαζόμενοι

1.  Trackman - spirosco (16146m)            spooky
2.  B52 - LimaH (15768m)                    spooky
3.  nkout - Openheimer (6731m)              Acinonyx, tholos
4.  DiMiTRiS^^^ [dgi] - Philip_633 (6497m)  kaiser
5.  vaggos - sw1hfq (6272m)                 stafan
6.  ashi - Damn (5185m)                     stafan, Ithaca-1
7.  vaggos13 - marius (5049m)               tholos
8.  ashi - Maiden (4932m)                   stafan
9.  kapo - LambrosG (3815m)                 vaggos13, pikos, manoskol
10. stafan - arxontas (3630m)               Warlock
11. MIMER - bella (3064m)                   sotirisk
12. GOUNARA - Warlock (2804m)               Acinonyx, vaggos13, Badge
```

Καλό θα ήταν να διερευνήσουμε πόσα από αυτα τα link θα μπορούσαμε να αναδιοργανώσουμε/σπάσουμε.

----------


## bedrock

Πιθανά επηρρεαζόμενοι κόμβοι....

Πες μου Βασίλη ειλικρινά υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Έχει γίνει μέτρηση του θορύβου? Εχει εξακριβωθεί αυτο? Αν συνεχιστεί αυτή κατάσταση σε πόσο καιρό θα υπαρχει πρόβλημα?

Κάνω αυτές τις ερωτήσεις διότι αναρωτιέμαι αν θα έχω πρόβλημα στα Link και εγώ...

----------


## acoul

Από την πρώτη μέρα που στήθηκε ο κόμβος MIMER υπήρχε και συνεχίζει να υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον και διάθεση να σπάσει το συγκεκριμένο λινκ το οποίο είναι και αρκετά χρήσιμο. Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δύσκολα κάποιος κόμβος της περιοχής θα διαθέσει δύο if για κάτι τέτοιο ... επίσης και το λινκ stafan <--> arxontas είναι αρκετά χρήσιμο ... μακάρι να πυκνώσει το δίκτυο και να σπάσουν όλες οι μακρινές διαδρομές !! Το πιο ενδιαφέρον θα ήταν να γυρίσουν σε ad-hoc mesh με omni και ελάχιστη ισχύ οι ιδιαίτερα wifi πυκνοκατοικημένες περιοχές, βλέπε Ζωγράφου κλπ.

----------


## papashark

> Ακολουθεί μία λίστα με τα τρέχοντα "Σουβλάκια με Πατήσια". Η λίστα αναφέρει τα σουβλακολινκ και τους πιθανούς Πατησιώτικους κόμβους που επηρρεάζουν.


Να το καταλάβω για τα λινκ των 15 και 16 χιλιομέτρων, αλλά το παλικάρι με τα 2800 μέτρα !!?!?!??!  ::   ::   ::

----------


## koki

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Ακολουθεί μία λίστα με τα τρέχοντα "Σουβλάκια με Πατήσια". Η λίστα αναφέρει τα σουβλακολινκ και τους πιθανούς Πατησιώτικους κόμβους που επηρρεάζουν.
> 
> 
> Να το καταλάβω για τα λινκ των 15 και 16 χιλιομέτρων, αλλά το παλικάρι με τα 2800 μέτρα !!?!?!??!


Όπως το βλέπω εγώ, είναι πολύ απλό.

Το Σαλαμίνα - Πειραιάς, ίσως είναι 25 χλμ, δεν ενοχλεί όμως κανέναν.

Το παραπάνω όμως link, θα μπορούσε να είχε γίνει 3-4 links του 0.5 - 1χλμ

Αυτό είναι το νόημα και όχι (μόνο) τα χιλιόμετρα.


ΥΓ. Προσοχή στην "ορολογία"!
Σουβλάκι δεν είναι κάτι (απαραίτητα) μακρύ.
Σουβλάκι είναι το link που παίρνει 5-6 παραμάζωμα

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

> 4. DiMiTRiS^^^ [dgi] - Philip_633 (6497m) kaiser


Στο υψόμετρο που είμαι εγώ και σε διαφορά με τον kaizer, αμφιβάλω αν τον επηρεάζει το link μου με Philip ή αν επηρεάζει δικά μου links ο kaizer.

----------


## ntrits

Και η καλύτερη αναδιοργάνωση να γίνει, εφόσον προστίθενται και αφαιρούνται κόμβοι καθώς και διασυνδέσεις είναι θέμα χρόνου να γίνει πάλι το ίδιο και χειρότερο.
Άποψη μου είναι πώς ναι μεν χρειάζεται αναδιοργάνωση (Χωρίς προσωπικά μικροσυμφέροντα βέβαια) αλλά πέραν αυτού κάθε νέα σύνδεση ή αλλαγή, να γίνεται κατόπιν συνεννοήσεως και με διάλογο.
Η πραγματικότητα είναι βέβαια πώς αυτό είναι από ουτοπικό ως γραφικό, οπότε άντε να δούμε τι μπορεί να γίνει...υποτίθεται πώς έχει προγραμματιστεί μια συνάντηση την παρασκευή για τέτοια θέματα, όποιος έχει κάτι να πει καλό θα είναι να παρευρίσκεται.

----------


## Vagan

> Το πρόβλημα είναι ότι δύσκολα κάποιος κόμβος της περιοχής θα διαθέσει δύο if για κάτι τέτοιο ...


Λέω να μην αναφέρω το πόσες φορές έχω ποστάρει ότι και ifs διαθέτω αλλά και αν παραστεί ανάγκη προστίθονται ακόμα περισσότερα.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πιθανά επηρρεαζόμενοι κόμβοι....
> 
> Πες μου Βασίλη ειλικρινά υπάρχει πρόβλημα? Έχει γίνει μέτρηση του θορύβου? Εχει εξακριβωθεί αυτο? Αν συνεχιστεί αυτή κατάσταση σε πόσο καιρό θα υπαρχει πρόβλημα?
> 
> Κάνω αυτές τις ερωτήσεις διότι αναρωτιέμαι αν θα έχω πρόβλημα στα Link και εγώ...


Φαντάζομαι θα πρέπει να γίνει μοντελοποίηση του δικτύου για να υπολογίσουμε αυτές τις ποσότητες με ακρίβεια.

Το σίγουρο όμως είναι ότι ο θόρυβος αυξάνεται καθημερινά..

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 4. DiMiTRiS^^^ [dgi] - Philip_633 (6497m) kaiser
> 
> 
> Στο υψόμετρο που είμαι εγώ και σε διαφορά με τον kaizer, αμφιβάλω αν τον επηρεάζει το link μου με Philip ή αν επηρεάζει δικά μου links ο kaizer.


Μπορείς να χρησιμοποιήσεις χοντρικά αυτή τη σχέση για να το διαπιστώσεις.


```
y > 2*εφ(7/2)*x

όπου:
x = η απόσταση του κόμβου σου από τον κόμβο που θες να εξετάσεις αν επηρεαζεται
y = η υψομετρική σου διαφορά από τον κόμβο που θες να εξετάσεις αν επηρεαζεται
```

Αν η σχέση ισχύει τότε δεν τον επηρρεάζεις ιδιαίτερα
Αν δεν ισχύει τότε είναι πιθανά επηρρεαζόμενος κόμβος

Υ.Γ. Ο υπολογισνμός πρεπει να γίνει και από τα 2 άκρα του link

----------


## commando

> Το Σαλαμίνα - Πειραιάς, ίσως είναι 25 χλμ, δεν ενοχλεί όμως κανέναν.
> ΥΓ. Προσοχή στην "ορολογία"!
> Σουβλάκι δεν είναι κάτι (απαραίτητα) μακρύ.


Ποσο ξερεις κοκι απο Σουβλακια εσυ......  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## bedrock

Eιλικρινά καθήστε και κάντε μία συζήτηση για να προτείνετε λύσεις για όλα...

Το θέμα δεν είναι οι κόμβοι των πατησίων, αν είναι έτσι και εμείς που είμαστε 500 μέτρα μακρύα θα μας βλάψει ο όποιος θόρυβος έχετε εσείς.. 

Και στην τελική κάθετε ένας από εσάς και αντιπροσωπεύει 10 + κόμβους για το τι τους ενοχλεί και τι δεν τους αρέσει.. Βασίλη no hard feelings αλλά έχουν και οι άλλοι στόματα να προτείνουν και πουν τις απόψεις τους. Δηλαδή τόσο καιρό γιατί δεν βγήκε κάποιος άλλος να εκφράσει τις ανησυχίες του και τον προβληματισμό του απτην περιοχή των πατησίων?

Ε τότε και εγώ ένα απογευματάκι που θα κάθομαι σπιτάκι μου και δεν θα χει Αννίτα Πάνια να ανοίξω κανένα wind και να μιλάω για ποιανού τα links κάνουν overlap με αυτά που έχει το Γαλάτσι και να τους αναγκάζω να τα σπάσουνε.

Αυτά και από μένα ...

 ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## manoskol

Γιώργο θες να ποστάρω τα pm που σου εχω στειλει για την πετρουπολη ?
 ::   ::  
Οταν εβγαλα το link με jabarlee το πρωτο πραγμα που σου ειπα/ρωτησα
δεν ειναι αν ειναι οκ τα link σου (μέχρι και οριζοντια πολωση το εβγαλα
για να μην ενοχλώ....) και ούτεκάν περναω απο πάνω απο κανέναν
απλα κανουν χ τα link μας....
Δεν εχω δει κάνεναν να μου στειλει μηνυμα ποτε σε εμενα ή σε γείτονες εδω μηπως ενοχλει...

Το οτι βγαίνει και τα λέει ο Βασίλης για όλους μας κάτι σημαινει....
Το link του Δημήτρη με τον Φιλιππα εχω γρινιάξει αρκετές 
φορές και σε δοκιμες που εχουμε κάνει επιρεάζει και το link μου με tsap 
όταν ανέβαζε ισχυ.... ο θόρυβος αυξάνεται καθημερινα.... 
εμένα δεν με νοιάζει εχω την αδεια του ραδιοερασιτεχνη και 
παίζω και εκτος μπάντας αμα βλέπω τα σκούρα.....
αλλά για πόσο ακόμα....  ::  

@ntrits δικιο εχεις για τους νέους κόμβους που μπαινουν αλλα τι να 
γίνει δεν πρεπει να κάνουν ολοι link ?.... τουλάχιστον θέλω να τα
πω απο κοντά να εχω υσυχη την συνηδειση μου....

----------


## bedrock

Μάνο βλέπεις να αναφέρθηκα σε εσένα?

Εσύ όταν μου έστειλες αυτό το pm έκανες μια πολύ καλή κίνηση και μακάρι όλοι να κάνανε έτσι....

Άλλα το Post μου δεν πάει σε εσένα . Και believe me δεν είμαι χαζός και ξέρω τι θέλετε να περάσετε.. Μου τι δίνει όμως που βγαίνει και μιλάει ένας για 10+ κόμβους χωρίς οι άλλοι να έχουν φωνή... Γνωρίζω αρκετά πράγματα από RF και από επίπεδο θεωρίας και στην πράξη. Ξέρω ότι όντως θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα κάποια στιγμή.,,

----------


## ONikosEimai

> Μάνο βλέπεις να αναφέρθηκα σε εσένα?
> 
> Εσύ όταν μου έστειλες αυτό το pm έκανες μια πολύ καλή κίνηση και μακάρι όλοι να κάνανε έτσι....
> 
> Άλλα το Post μου δεν πάει σε εσένα . Και believe me δεν είμαι χαζός και ξέρω τι θέλετε να περάσετε.. Μου τι δίνει όμως που βγαίνει και μιλάει ένας για 10+ κόμβους χωρίς οι άλλοι να έχουν φωνή... Γνωρίζω αρκετά πράγματα από RF και από επίπεδο θεωρίας και στην πράξη. Ξέρω ότι όντως θα υπάρξει πρόβλημα κάποια στιγμή.,,


ΟΚ, βγαίνω και εγώ που δεν ξέρω πολλά πράγματα από RF και λέω πως "μου φάνηκε πως τα links γειτονικού πρών πελάτη μου με παρεμβάλλουν". Αυτό μετράει ;

Εγώ που δεν ξέρω από RF, πρέπει να έχω φωνή ;

----------


## acoul

> Εγώ που δεν ξέρω από RF, πρέπει να έχω φωνή ;


εσένα σε έχει φάει το WOW !! με το που θα μπει η άνοιξη θα σε παίρνω στις ταράτσες με τις πεταλούδες !!

----------


## Philip

> Ακολουθεί μία λίστα ........
> *4. DiMiTRiS^^^ [dgi] - Philip_633 (6497m) kaiser
> *...........


Εχω και εγώ να σου στείλω λίστα με Link όπου μου δημιουργούν *πρόβλημα*, αλλά συνήθως το παιδεύω λιγάκι πρώτα ώστε να βρω μια λύση (ακόμα προσπαθώ να έρθω σε επικοινωνία με αυτούς όπου βλέπω ότι υπάρχει το πρόβλημα) και πάντα κάτι γίνεται.
Με τόσα link όπου υπάρχουν πλέον είναι αδύνατον να μην έχουμε διάφορα προβλήματά, ακόμα και με το *Patissia OLSR Confederation* έχεις ρωτήσει εάν ενοχλεί η δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε κανεναν (προσωπικά το set as-path prepend με έκανε να ξεχάσω τα προβλήματα όπου είχα από το OLSR).
Επίσης πιστεύω να ξέρεις ότι και τα κοντινά link δημιουργούν προβλήματα....(προς τα εκεί όπου κοιτάζουν) δεν σταματάει στο απέναντι πιάτο η εκπομπή... , 
Ασε το άλλο όπου λίγοι κάνουν link όπου να έχουν *διάρκεια και σταθερότητα*.
Α να σου υπενθυμίσω και το Voip μου *06331-06332* για ότι χρειαστείς (μπορώ να σου στείλω και τα τηλεφωνά μου επίσης με P.M.)



> ...........
> Δεν εχω δει κάνεναν να μου στειλει μηνυμα ποτε σε εμενα ή σε γείτονες εδω μηπως ενοχλει...


Και εγώ δεν έχω δει κανένα όταν βγάζει link να κοιτάει μήπως και δημιουργεί πρόβλημα, ο κάθε ένας κάνει ότι του αρέσει και όπως του κάτσει αρκεί να έχει bb.



> Το οτι βγαίνει και τα λέει ο Βασίλης για όλους μας κάτι σημαίνει....


 ::  μήπως μπορείς να μου αναφέρεις τι ακριβώς κατάλαβες ......????



> Το link του Δημήτρη με τον Φιλιππα εχω γρινιάξει αρκετές 
> φορές και σε δοκιμες που εχουμε κάνει επιρεάζει και το link μου με tsap 
> όταν ανέβαζε ισχυ.... ο θόρυβος αυξάνεται καθημερινα....


 ::  Τουλάχιστον σε εμένα δεν έχεις αναφέρει τίποτα ...... !!!!!!  :: 




> εμένα δεν με νοιάζει εχω την αδεια του ραδιοερασιτεχνη και 
> παίζω και εκτος μπάντας αμα βλέπω τα σκούρα.....
> αλλά για πόσο ακόμα....


  ::   ::

----------


## acoul

> Και εγώ δεν έχω δει κανένα όταν βγάζει link να κοιτάει μήπως και δημιουργεί πρόβλημα, ο κάθε ένας κάνει ότι του αρέσει και όπως του κάτσει αρκεί να έχει bb.


εδώ βρίσκεται το λάθος και η αφελής σκέψη για να αποφύγω πιο έντονο χαρακτηρισμό ... είναι ευνόητο ότι όταν δημιουργείς πρόβλημα θα σου δημιουργούν και πρόβλημα ... γενικά για να δουλέψει το όλο σχήμα θα πρέπει να σεβαστούμε και ευθυγραμμιστούμε με βασικούς κανόνες διαφορετικά δεν θα μπορούμε να παίξουμε, και έτσι όλα καλά. Εκεί που ο Έλλην δεν σηκώνει ζυγό στο κεφάλι του, εδώ παίζουμε όλοι με τους βασικούς κανόνες για γρήγορα, σταθερά και αδιάλειπτα λινκ ... η φύση του δικτύου φροντίζει για την υγεία του από μόνη της ... ε βοηθάμε και εμείς λιγάκι όσο μπορούμε !!

----------


## DiMiTRiS^^^[dgi]

Ας βγουν τα Link άνω των 5 χιλιομέτρων (μακρινά), έκτος της νόμιμης συχνότητας και τα κοντινά εντός της νόμιμης .

----------


## Ifaistos

Σε λίγο προβλέπω να συζητάμε και για "δικαιώματα διέλευσης"  ::   ::

----------


## Acinonyx

Έχω μερικες απορείες όμως τώρα:

Μιλάς για link με διάρκεια και σταθερότητα.

Όπως το καταλαβαινω με την λέξη *διάρκεια* εννοείς τα link που λειτουργούν για πολύ καιρό στο δίκτυο. Η ερώτηση μου είναι: 
Τι θετικό προσφέρουν αυτά τα link; Αντιθέτως μπορώ να σκεφτώ κάτι αρνητικό π.χ. τον αποκλεισμό νέων κόμβων που θα μπορούσαν να μπουν ενδιάμεσοι με την δικαιολογία ότι το link ειναι "ιστορικό". 
Όσο για τη σταθερότητα, δεν έχει καμία σχέση με την ηλικία του κόμβου ή του link αλλά με τον χαρακτήρα των κομβούχων.

Όλα τα link παρεμβάλουν σαφώς και πίσω από τους κομβους αλλά είναι παράλογο να ισχυριστεί κάποιος ότι η ισχύς που δέχεται ένας κομβος στην προέκταση ενός link είναι περισσοτερη από αυτή που δέχεται ένας που βρίσκεται πάνω στην ευθεία του link. Δε χρειάζεται γνώσεις ραδιοθεωρίας για να το καταλάβει κάποιος αυτο. Και δεν θέλω να ακούσω καμία δικαιολογία ότι μπορεί να μην έχει οπτική επαφή ή μπορεί να έχει τη κεραία του γυρισμένη αλλου κλπ γιατί κανείς για να βγάλει τέτοια link δεν ρωτάει όλους τους ενδιάμεσους αν τον κρύβυν πολυκατοικίες σε αυτές τις κατευθύνσεις.

Τί κακό έχει η πρόταση να εξετάσουμε αν μπορεί να γίνει αναδιοργάνωση των λινκ για να μην αλληλοπαρεμβαλόμαστε; Ειλικρινά δε μπορώ να το καταλάβω. Δεν απείλησε κανείς κανέναν ούτε ζήτησε δικαιώματα διελευσης! Μπορεί κανείς να το κάνει άλλωστε; Κάτι τέτοια παρόμοια ακούγαμε παλιότερα από μέλη του ΔΣ του συλλόγου και γελάγαμε  :: 

Φιλιππα, το prepend που έχει βάλει αν κατάλαβα καλά το έχεις βάλει για το confederation. Αν ναι, γιατί δεν μας λες τι πρόβλημα ακριβώς έχεις;

----------


## Vagan

Πιστεύω ότι μια καλή αρχή θα ήταν οι "παλιοί" όταν δουν ότι κάποιος νέος ζητά link να μην πέφτει τόσο γραψιμο  ::  

Αν, όταν είχα εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον εγώ, είχαν μιλήσει τότε αυτοί που μιλάνε τώρα και δεν με είχαν αφήσει στο έλεος του θεού να ψάχνω "οποιονδήποτε" να κάνω link, τότε η σχεδίαση που ζητάμε όλοι θα ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολη. 

Γιατί πρέπει να περιμένουν όλοι τον κάθε φουκαρά να βγάζει τα μάτια του για μήνες και μετά να "πέφτουν" επάνω του όταν βγάζει κάποιο link?

Έλεος!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Πιστεύω ότι μια καλή αρχή θα ήταν οι "παλιοί" όταν δουν ότι κάποιος νέος ζητά link να μην πέφτει τόσο γραψιμο  
> 
> Αν, όταν είχα εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον εγώ, είχαν μιλήσει τότε αυτοί που μιλάνε τώρα και δεν με είχαν αφήσει στο έλεος του θεού να ψάχνω "οποιονδήποτε" να κάνω link, τότε η σχεδίαση που ζητάμε όλοι θα ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολη. 
> 
> Γιατί πρέπει να περιμένουν όλοι τον κάθε φουκαρά να βγάζει τα μάτια του για μήνες και μετά να "πέφτουν" επάνω του όταν βγάζει κάποιο link?
> 
> Έλεος!


Όπως σου έγραψα και στο thread σου, προσωπικά δεν γνώριζα καν την ύπαρξη του κόμβου σου στο συγκεκριμένο σημείο!

Αυτό που θέλω να πω ειναι ότι ο ενδιαφερομενος πρέπει να κάνει κίνηση για επαφή. Είναι αδύνατο να ελεγχουμε διαρκώς το forum ή το wind για νέους κόμβους.

Επίσης θα πρέπει να λάβεις υπόψη σου και έναν ελάχιστο χρόνο αντίδρασης γιατί το wireless είναι χομπυ και ασχολούμαστε με αυτό στον ελευθερο χρόνο μας. Και ο ελευθερος χρόνος ενός μπορεί να μην συμπίπτει απαραίτητα με τον ελευθερο χρόνο του άλλου.

----------


## badge

> Πιστεύω ότι μια καλή αρχή θα ήταν οι "παλιοί" όταν δουν ότι κάποιος νέος ζητά link να μην πέφτει τόσο γραψιμο Wink
> 
> Αν, όταν είχα εκδηλώσει ενδιαφέρον εγώ, είχαν μιλήσει τότε αυτοί που μιλάνε τώρα και δεν με είχαν αφήσει στο έλεος του θεού να ψάχνω "οποιονδήποτε" να κάνω link, τότε η σχεδίαση που ζητάμε όλοι θα ήταν πολύ πιο εύκολη.
> 
> Γιατί πρέπει να περιμένουν όλοι τον κάθε φουκαρά να βγάζει τα μάτια του για μήνες και μετά να "πέφτουν" επάνω του όταν βγάζει κάποιο link?


Βαγγέλη ακουμπάς πάλι το ίδιο θέμα για το οποίο η προηγούμενη ενότητα πήγε στα flames. Δε θέλω να δω ΚΑΙ αυτήν για εκεί. Τη στιγμή μάλιστα που έληξε ως "θέλω βοήθεια για το linux", σε πήρε ο sotirisk και δεν είχες κάτι συγκεκριμένο.

Θα προσθέσω ότι ουδέποτε με πήρες να μου πεις ότι σταθεροποίησες τα προβλήματά σου. Κι εγώ δεν το ήξερα, και να σου πω την αλήθεια δεν ενδιαφέρθηκα να μάθω. Ανάγκη και κόψιμο για link εσύ είχες, εσύ έπρεπε να με ξαναπάρεις και να μου ζητήσεις. Δε συνεχίζω άλλο, PLEASE let's chill out everybody και να βάλουμε τον τέτοιο μας κάτω στο meeting της Παρασκευής να βρούμε λύσεις που να είναι :

α. Χαμηλοθορυβικές
β. Μη αλληλοπαρεμβλητικές
γ. Μη διασταυρούμενες
δ. Συγκαταβατικές
ε. Κρασοκατανυκτικές, γιατί κολλάει στην όλη φάση.

Αν είναι τέτοιες οι λύσεις που θα βγούνε, προσωπικά δεν έχω πρόβλημα να κάνω όλο τον ιστό ένα μπάχαλο και να αλλάξω τα πάντα για το καλό της περιοχής, του confed και του Δικτύου γενικότερα.

----------


## Vagan

Νίκο.. με παρεξηγείς. Ειλικρινά δεν εννοούσα εσένα. Άλλωστε νομίζω ότι ότι ήταν να πώ το είπα στο άλλο thread. 

Το σχόλιο είναι στην πραγματικότητα γενικό και αφορά όλους τους "παλιους". Θέλω να με ακούσεις στο εξής: Ότι έχω να σου πω, έσενα ή οποιονδήποτε, θα το πω χωρίς υπονοούμενα.

Μιλήσαν από την δημιουργία του link με τον Gounara πολλοί αλλά δεν ήσουν εσύ απ' αυτούς.

Σε αυτούς απευθύνομαι... έχω πολλούς μήνες που ψάχνω για links. Δεν είναι προς συμφέρων όλων να εντάξουν εμένα και όλους τους καινούργιους "ομαλά" μεσ' στον σύστημα? Γιατί κόπτονται μετά ότι δημιουργείται πρόβλημα?

Διαπίστωση: Όταν ένας νέος κόμβος ζητά links και βοήθεια, είναι προς συμφέρον όλων να σκύψουν επάνω του και να τον καθοδηγήσουν. Μετά από την απομάκρυνση από το ταμείο..... 

Δηλώνω λοιπών ότι το σχόλιο μου δεν έχει να κάνει τίποτα με τον Νίκο (really!), και θα πρέπει να το διαβάζει κανείς ως ΠΟΛΥ γενικό.

Το πρόβλημά μου με το Linux υπήρχε παλιότερα, θα λυθεί!

Προσφάτως που ξανάσχολήθηκα και προέκυψε πρόβλημα, έκανα σχετικό ποστ, με απάντησε ο Σωτήρης τον οποίο ευχαριστώ.. και λύθηκε.

Λυπούμαι πραγματικά αν ένα γενικό σχόλιο που θα μπορούσε να βελτιώσει την γενική εικόνα του δικτύου την εκλαμβάνεις ως προσωπική επίθεση...

----------


## socrates

Με ευκαιρία το συγκεκριμένο thread και το πρόσφατο στήσιμο σε έναν νέο κόμβο θεωρώ ότι νέοι κόμβοι με σωστή καθοδήγηση ειναι ιδανικές προτάσεις για σπάσιμο links. Ναι μεν πρέπει να έχουν κατανοήσει την φιλοσοφία του awmn και να είναι συνεπείς (να παρακολουθούν και να συντηρούν τους κόμβους τους ώστε να έχουν χαμηλό έως ελάχιστο downtime), αλλά μπορούν να γίνουν BB κόμβοι χωρίς να απαιτείται έξτρα εξοπλισμός από τους peers τους.

----------


## Acinonyx

> ...


Πως θα βοηθήσουμε κάποιον αν δεν ξέρουμε πως χρειάζεται βοήθεια;

Το ότι γράφεις ένα thread στο forum δε σημαίνει ότι θα το δουν και οι ενδιαφεόμενοι κιόλας. Πρέπει ΕΣΥ να κάνεις τις απαραίτητες επαφές. Μη ξεχνάς ότι δεν παρακολουοθύν όλοι οι κομβούχοι το forum.

----------


## Vagan

Γι' αυτό το λόγο δεν είναι το φόρουμ?

Αν είναι να παίρνουμε τηλέφωνα στη σειρά τους γύρω, δεν θα σταματήσουν και αυτοί (με το δίκιο τους) να το σηκώνουν. 

Ανακοινώνεις τις προθέσεις σου και όποιος μπορεί και θέλει απαντά. (Έστω και με ΡΜ).

----------


## nvak

> Γι' αυτό το λόγο δεν είναι το φόρουμ?
> 
> Αν είναι να παίρνουμε τηλέφωνα στη σειρά τους γύρω, δεν θα σταματήσουν και αυτοί (με το δίκιο τους) να το σηκώνουν. 
> 
> Ανακοινώνεις τις προθέσεις σου και όποιος μπορεί και θέλει απαντά. (Έστω και με ΡΜ).


Δεν κάνεις μόνο αυτό. 
- Μελετάς το wind
- Ψάχνεις λύσεις και ανακατανομές που περιλαμβάνουν εσένα και ταυτόχρονα βολεύουν και άλλους
- Προτείνεις τις λύσεις στούς υποψήφιους με pm
- Λίγο υπομονή και βρίσκεσαι με 10 λινκ  ::  

Προσωπικά όταν άρχισα να ψάχνω για λινκ, εκνευρίστηκα που δεν μου απαντούσαν κάποιοι στα pm. Σήμερα έχω με αυτούς λινκ  ::  
Πρέπει να ξέρεις ότι οι παλιοί συνήθως εκπλήσονται όταν μπαίνουν στο wind. Δεν το παρακολουθούν συχνά και όταν μπαίνουν δεν γνωρίζουν την περιοχή τους.
Εγώ π.χ. καταλαβαίνω ότι κάτι καινούργιο έγινε στην περιοχή, όταν βλέπω μεγάλες μεταβολές στο traffic κάποιου απο τα λινκ.  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Ανακοινώνεις τις προθέσεις σου και όποιος μπορεί και θέλει απαντά. (Έστω και με ΡΜ).


Όχι, αυτό από μόνο του δεν αποδίδει γιατί όπως σου είπα επανηλλημένως παραπάνω δεν κοιτάνε όλοι όλα τα thread του forum. ΕΣΥ καίγεσαι για link, ΕΣΥ κάνεις κίνηση επαφής και προτάσεις.

Η πιό αποδοτική διαδικασία είναι η εξής:

Κοιτάς το Wind για τους πιό κοντινούς κόμβους.[/*:m:4ebcc]Στέλνεις PM αρχίζοντας από τον κοντινότερο στον μακρυνότερο[/*:m:4ebcc]Περίπτωση κόμβου με >= 6 link

Ο κόμβος αυτός δεν μπορεί να σηκώσει νέο link με σένα γιατί δεν έχει διαθέσιμο φάσμα. Μπορεί όμως να σπάσει κάποιο υπάρχον με ενδιάμεσο εσένα. Σε αυτή την περίπτωση βέβαια προυπόθεσεις είναι να βρίσκεσαι στην ευθεία καποιου link του, να έχεις έτοιμοπαράδωτα 2 interfaces και να έχεις οπτική και με τους 2 κόμβους.[/*:m:4ebcc]Περίπτωση κόμβου με <6 link

Kάνεις πρόταση για link. Όσο πιό λίγα links έχει κάποιος τόσο πιό εύκολο είναι να βάλει κι άλλα πιάτα στην ταράτσα του όμως δεν θα έχεις άμεσα 2 Links όπως θα είχες στην παραπάνω περίπτωση.[/*:m:4ebcc]

----------


## Acinonyx

Στο μυαλό μου είσαι ρε nvak;  ::

----------


## gounara

Μιλαμε για HOBBY  ::  
Εκπέμπω σχεδόν 30 χρονια 
απο ελευθερη ραδιοφωνια , απο νομιμο αθηναικο ραδιοφωνο και επαρχιακο , αδειουχος ραδιοερασιτέχνης 15 χρονια τέτοιο αγχος δεν το εχω δει πουθενα 
ουτε οταν στηναμε κεραιες στο λυκαβητο , στα πυροβολεια , στηη ζαχαριτσα ,στον υμηττο στην παρνηθα ...............

----------


## Acinonyx

Δες το λόγο των διαθέσιμων καναλιών προς τον πληθυσμό και θα καταλάβεις γιατί το άγχος.

----------


## Acinonyx

ΟΚ, επειδή μπορεί να μη το γνωρίζεις έχουμε *6 κανάλια* (νόμιμα) διαθέσιμα.

Μέσα σε αυτά τα 6 κανάλια, τα οποία δεν είναι και απόλυτα απομονωμένα μεταξύ τους, πρέπει να χωρέσουν εκατοντάδες link και στο μελλον... χιλιάδες. Και δε μιλαμε για turbo links που πιάνουν το διπλάσιο φάσμα.

Πιστευεις ότι μπορεί να γίνει κάτι τέτοιο χωρίς να τηρούμε κάποιους βασικούς κανόνες;

Υ.Γ. Πες μου μία μπάντα που έχεις εκπέμψει και ήταν τόσο στριμωγμένη...

----------


## acoul

ή καλύτερα 10% packet loss σε σήμα -58dbm ... το άγχος είναι να κρατήσουμε το φάσμα όσο γίνεται πιο καθαρό για να μην καταλήξουμε όλοι στον Άγιο Σάββα ...

----------


## manoskol

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Ακολουθεί μία λίστα ........
> *4. DiMiTRiS^^^ [dgi] - Philip_633 (6497m) kaiser
> *...........
> 
> 
> Εχω και εγώ να σου στείλω λίστα με Link όπου μου δημιουργούν *πρόβλημα*, αλλά συνήθως το παιδεύω λιγάκι πρώτα ώστε να βρω μια λύση (ακόμα προσπαθώ να έρθω σε επικοινωνία με αυτούς όπου βλέπω ότι υπάρχει το πρόβλημα) και πάντα κάτι γίνεται.
> Με τόσα link όπου υπάρχουν πλέον είναι αδύνατον να μην έχουμε διάφορα προβλήματά, ακόμα και με το *Patissia OLSR Confederation* έχεις ρωτήσει εάν ενοχλεί η δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε κανεναν (προσωπικά το set as-path prepend με έκανε να ξεχάσω τα προβλήματα όπου είχα από το OLSR).
> ...



Ρε Φιλιππα μην κανεις τον κινέζο ... τα τέστ τα εχω κάνει με τον Δημήτρη
δυστηχώς τότε δεν ειχες διαθεσιμοτητα (Νοέμβρης), το οτι έκανες prepend το BGP σου με τον Δημήτρη το ξέραμε.... το θέμα ειναι οτι το λούκι το
πέρασε ο Δημήτρης και εμεις με τις ασσυμετριες που δημιουργούσες, προσπαθώντας να αντιμετωπισεις τις ασσυμετρες που ειχαμε φτιαξει 
εμεις μεχρι να στρώσουμε τα patches για το confed...
και μετα απο λίγο καιρο (και για λιγο καιρο) ανεβοκατέβαζες το link....
Ειπα οτι μια περιοδο (1-2 ημερών) που δοκιμαστικα το ειχατε default (17 db) ειπα και έδειξα στον Δημήτρη ότι υπάρχει προβλημα.... ρωτησέ τον
Τελοσπάντων ακρη ετσι δεν βγαίνει τουλάχιστον προσπαθηστε να το κανετε να παιζει με ακόμα μικροτερη ισχυ , οπως κάνουμε ολοι μας
.....

----------


## jpeppas

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Vagan
> 
> Ανακοινώνεις τις προθέσεις σου και όποιος μπορεί και θέλει απαντά. (Έστω και με ΡΜ).
> 
> 
> Όχι, αυτό από μόνο του δεν αποδίδει γιατί όπως σου είπα επανηλλημένως παραπάνω δεν κοιτάνε όλοι όλα τα thread του forum. ΕΣΥ καίγεσαι για link, ΕΣΥ κάνεις κίνηση επαφής και προτάσεις.


Να αλλά είσαι καίγεσαι (δεν το κακοχαρακτηρίζω) για καθαρή μπάντα. 

Σιγά τώρα μην είδες το ποστ. Γιαυτό υπάρχει η ενότητα "Τι στήνεται τώρα" για να μην ψάχνεις στο χαός του Wind.

Εξάλλου φαντάζομαι ότι μπαίνεις πιο συχνά στο forum από το Wind..

----------


## badge

(Ω καλά... άλλη μια φορά που θα πάμε μέσα για trolling)



> Να αλλά είσαι καίγεσαι (δεν το κακοχαρακτηρίζω) για καθαρή μπάντα.


Τώρα αυτό γιατί μου ακούγεται... κάπως;

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Ακολουθεί μία λίστα με τα τρέχοντα "Σουβλάκια με Πατήσια". Η λίστα αναφέρει τα σουβλακολινκ και τους πιθανούς Πατησιώτικους κόμβους που επηρρεάζουν.
> 
> 
> Να το καταλάβω για τα λινκ των 15 και 16 χιλιομέτρων, αλλά το παλικάρι με τα 2800 μέτρα !!?!?!??!




Ο στοχος ειναι παντα και η καταληξη ή και το αντιθετο  ::

----------


## gounara

Ευγνωμονώ όσους μου αρνήθηκαν κάτι και με δυσκόλεψαν ΄.
Εξαιτίας τους τα κατάφερα μόνος μου .
Μην περιμένεις να σε βοηθήσει κανεις..
Αν το κάνει παει καλά . Αν όχι σκασίλα σου και τέλος
Η ΖΩΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΛΑΣΤΙΧΟ . ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΠΑΣ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ , 
ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΠΑΣ ΠΙΣΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ 

τωρα εγω γιατι τα γραφω αυτα εδω  ::  ελα ντε  ::   ::

----------


## gounara

::  οπου να ' ναι οι γνωστοι αγνωστοι θα ξαναχτυπησουν  ::

----------


## manoskol

Θανάση ασε τις φιλοσοφίες και ελα την παρασκευη να σε κερασουμε καφε να μας τα πεις απο κοντα να δουμε και τι θα κάνουμε....
 ::

----------


## gounara

> Θανάση ασε τις φιλοσοφίες και ελα την παρασκευη να σε κερασουμε καφε να μας τα πεις απο κοντα να δουμε και τι θα κάνουμε....



Θα έρθω δες ομως αυτο 
αστο καλυτερα να μη δυναμιτισω τα πραγματα

----------


## acoul

> Ευγνωμονώ όσους μου αρνήθηκαν κάτι και με δυσκόλεψαν ΄.
> Εξαιτίας τους τα κατάφερα μόνος μου .
> Μην περιμένεις να σε βοηθήσει κανεις..
> Αν το κάνει παει καλά . Αν όχι σκασίλα σου και τέλος
> Η ΖΩΗ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΑΝ ΛΑΣΤΙΧΟ . ΔΥΣΚΟΛΑ ΠΑΣ ΜΠΡΟΣΤΑ , 
> ΕΥΚΟΛΑ ΠΑΣ ΠΙΣΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ 
> 
> τωρα εγω γιατι τα γραφω αυτα εδω  ελα ντε


το ίδιο είχε συμβεί και στα πρώτα βήματα του κόμβου ozonet όταν γνωστός υπερκόμβος που κάλυπτε και καλύπτει την περιοχή είχε αρνηθεί επανειλημμένα να δώσει λινκ. Το αστείο είναι ότι εδώ και καιρό περνάει ένα σουβλάκι ακριβώς πάνω από τον κόμβο ενώ έχει ένα προσωρινό λινκ καλής ποιότητας με άλλο κόμβο σε απόσταση 200 μέτρα από το ozonet. Το γεγονός είναι ότι αυτή η στάση λειτούργησε ως καύσιμο ώστε ο κόμβος ozonet να εξελιχθεί αρκετά γρήγορα σε έναν από τους κυριότερους στο κέντρο των Αθηνών. Πάντα μια αρνητική κατάσταση κουβαλάει μαζί της και αρκετά θετικά !!

----------


## jpeppas

> (Ω καλά... άλλη μια φορά που θα πάμε μέσα για trolling)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από jpeppas
> 
> Να αλλά είσαι καίγεσαι (δεν το κακοχαρακτηρίζω) για καθαρή μπάντα.
> ...


Νίκο, μου φαίνεται ότι εσύ έχεις προσωπικά μαζί και όχι το ανάποδο.

'Αντε πάλι, εγώ φταίω.... Μα καλά δεν μπορέιτε να διαβάσετε ένα ποστ χωρίς να ψάχνετε το κρυφο νόημα ανάμεσα απο τις γραμμές "Δεν μπορεί, κάτι άλλο εννοεί". 
Διαβάστε τα ποστ με ψυχραιμία.
Κάντε και λίγο αυτοκριτική <-- (*[email protected]*badge  ::  )

Τα πράγματα είναι απλά όπως τα έγραψα πριν. O Acinonyx είπε ότι δεν μπορούσε να ξέρει για τα νέα μέλη που ψάχνουν για λινκ και θα έπρεπε να επικοινωνήσουν με τους παλαιούς οι νέοι.

Μέρικοι από εμάς σέβονται τον χρόνο του καθενός και δεν γουστάρουν να πρίζουν παλαιούς (και ενδεχομένους νέους) με pm, sms pms κλπ.

Είχα την εντύπωση ότι η ενότητα "Τι στήνετε τώρα" υπάρχει για αυτο ακριβώς το λόγο. Για να φαίνεται μέσα στο "χάος". Αν ΗΘΕΛΕ, μπορούσε να το δει. Τιποτε λιγότερο, τίποτε περισσότερο.

Τέλος, δεν δίνω συνέχεια...είστε πολυ ευαίσθητοι σε αυτό το φόρουμ...

----------


## sotirisk

Μιας και είμαι κι εγώ Πατήσια wireless να ποστάρω κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου:

----------


## acoul

> Μιας και είμαι κι εγώ Πατήσια wireless να ποστάρω κι εγώ τη γνώμη μου:


άρε νοστιμιές ... τι τα 'θελες αδερφέ τέτοια ώρα τα εδέσματα ... !!

----------


## jpeppas

Πώπω μάγκα..... ωραίο πράμα... 

Δικία σου ψησταριά?

----------


## commando

ψησταρια στην Ιασωνιδου ....2 τετοια υστερα απο ολη μερα σημερα ταρατσαδα 5 ωρες σε Ερασμα κ 4 ωρες Ελεκτρονικα φευγουν αερα πατερα.....Τhe best experience

----------


## Acinonyx

> Να αλλά είσαι καίγεσαι (δεν το κακοχαρακτηρίζω) για καθαρή μπάντα. 
> 
> Σιγά τώρα μην είδες το ποστ. Γιαυτό υπάρχει η ενότητα "Τι στήνεται τώρα" για να μην ψάχνεις στο χαός του Wind.
> 
> Εξάλλου φαντάζομαι ότι μπαίνεις πιο συχνά στο forum από το Wind..


Τέλεια! Εφόσον μόνο εγώ καιγομαι για καθαρή μπάντα τότε μπορώ να αυξήσω τέρμα την ισχύ στα link μου. Να δούμε μετά, πως θα παίζουν οι γειτονικοί κόμβοι;  ::

----------


## gounara

> Τέλεια! Εφόσον μόνο εγώ καιγομαι για καθαρή μπάντα τότε μπορώ να αυξήσω τέρμα την ισχύ στα link μου. Να δούμε μετά, πως θα παίζουν οι γειτονικοί κόμβοι;



Τέλεια ,, μετά τα σουβλακια θα ανοιξουν και οι ψησταριές

----------


## manoskol

Ρε Θανάση ελπιζω να κατάλαβες οτι ο Βσιλης το λέει ειρωνικά  ::  
πιστεψέ με θα ειναι ο τελευταιος που θα ανεβάσει την ισχυ....

Και κάτι αλλο , τελικα εσυ μπορεις να βάλεις πιάτα ή δεν μπορεις ?
Πές μου να ξέρω ώστε την Παρασκευη να προτινώ μερικά link 
που σκευτομαι για την περιοχη

----------


## gounara

> Ρε Θανάση ελπιζω να κατάλαβες οτι ο Βσιλης το λέει ειρωνικά  
> πιστεψέ με θα ειναι ο τελευταιος που θα ανεβάσει την ισχυ....
> 
> Και κάτι αλλο , τελικα εσυ μπορεις να βάλεις πιάτα ή δεν μπορεις ?
> Πές μου να ξέρω ώστε την Παρασκευη να προτινώ μερικά link 
> που σκευτομαι για την περιοχη



Kαλα μου την εχεις στημενη 
εχεις γινει η σκια μου

πλακα κανω


ΟΤΙΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΑΦΗΝΕΙ ΤΟΝ ΑΕΡΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΝΑΕΙ ΑΠΟ ΜΕΣΑ  ::  

ΚΑΙ PANELS

----------


## gounara

ΤΩΡΑ το τι περναει από εδω για τα σουβλακια που ειναι και το θεμα δεν μπορεις να το φανταστεις ολο το Γαλατσι προς Πετρουπολη και 1002 αλλα και οχι μονο απο τις κεραιες αλλα και μεσα απο το σπιτι με το φορητο και εσωτερικη κεραια

----------


## manoskol

Ενταξει η περιπτωση σου ειναι ιδιαίτερη ειναι στον Θεο....
Το θέμα ειναι αφου τους πιο πολους τους βλεπεις να βοηθησεις την
περιοχη να βλεπονται μεταξυ τους, όσο για τις κεραιες
ενταξει τα πανελάκια (24 db φαντάζομαι) μεχρι τα 1,5 2 το πολυ χιλιομετρα
καλα ειναι....
Μετά αφου πρεπει μην εχεις αντιστασεις με τον αέρα... καλο ειναι
να δεις και τις 30 db grid όπως αυτες που εχει ο warlock..... βεβαια περι ορεξεως κολοκυθόπιτα αφου ειναι λιγο πανακριβες....  ::

----------


## acoul

> ... καλο ειναι
> να δεις και τις 30 db grid όπως αυτες που εχει ο warlock.....


Υπάρχουν τέτοια ζωάκια, ποιές είναι, κανένα λινκ να τις δούμε και εμείς; Αν είναι από αλουμίνιο χυτές έχει καλώς, άμα είναι από σίδερο κολλητές ψιλοπίκρα το κόβω ...

----------


## gounara

> Ενταξει η περιπτωση σου ειναι ιδιαίτερη ειναι στον Θεο....
> Το θέμα ειναι αφου τους πιο πολους τους βλεπεις να βοηθησεις την
> περιοχη να βλεπονται μεταξυ τους, όσο για τις κεραιες
> ενταξει τα πανελάκια (24 db φαντάζομαι) μεχρι τα 1,5 2 το πολυ χιλιομετρα
> καλα ειναι....
> Μετά αφου πρεπει μην εχεις αντιστασεις με τον αέρα... καλο ειναι
> να δεις και τις 30 db grid όπως αυτες που εχει ο warlock..... βεβαια περι ορεξεως κολοκυθόπιτα αφου ειναι λιγο πανακριβες....



οι μισες μου κεραιες τετοιες ειναι πια ( 30 db grid ) και οι υπολοιπες
πανελάκια (24 db

----------


## acoul

> οι μισες μου κεραιες τετοιες ειναι πια ( 30 db grid )


ρε παιδιά, τις έχετε "μετρήσει" μετά συγχωρήσεως ...

----------


## Cha0s

> ψησταρια στην Ιασωνιδου ....2 τετοια υστερα απο ολη μερα σημερα ταρατσαδα 5 ωρες σε Ερασμα κ 4 ωρες Ελεκτρονικα φευγουν αερα πατερα.....Τhe best experience


Ιασωνίδου;

Που είναι αυτό;  ::

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> οι μισες μου κεραιες τετοιες ειναι πια ( 30 db grid ) 
> 
> 
> ρε παιδιά, τις έχετε "μετρήσει" μετά συγχωρήσεως ...


τι εννοεις  ::  για τα db  ::  
οχι αλλα ειναι το πολυ 28 
καπου τις ειδα οτι τις εδιναν για 26 
επισης τα πανελς τις pacific που δεν ειναι και φτηνα εχουν πολυ καλη αποδοση τουλαχιστον σε εμενα που δεν εχω σχεδον πουθενα εμποδια και παραπανω απο 2,5 κμ
το μακρινοτερο λινκ με πανελ το εχω στα 2,8 κμ και παιζει αψογα με χαμηλη ισχυ και το πιο μακρινο με grid στα 5,6 km και παιζει και αυτο πολυ καλα αλλα οχι και σημαντικα καλυτερα απο τα πανελ 
παιζει βεβαια ρολο και το τι εχει και ο αλλος απο την αλλη
σε ολα σχεδον τα λινκ μου υπαρχει μεγαλο πιατο οποτε τα πραγματα γινονται πολυ πιο ευκολα και στην εκπομπη και στη ληψη 
τελος και καποιες ιδιοκατασκευες απο το ραδιοτηλεπικοινωνιες δεν κατσανε και ασχημα αλλα λιγος ο χρονος για πειραματισμους 
και για ενημερωση το επομενο δρομολογημενο λινκ θα ειναι με την παραπανω grid
τα υπολοιπα manoskol θα τα δουμε απο κοντα στη συναντηση

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> οι μισες μου κεραιες τετοιες ειναι πια ( 30 db grid ) 
> 
> 
> ρε παιδιά, τις έχετε "μετρήσει" μετά συγχωρήσεως ...


Ναι, τελικά έχει δίκιο ο acoul.

Οι κεραίες αυτές έχουν διάμετρο *65cm* αντί για 75cm που έχουν τα πιάτα και αναφέρονται στο site ότι έχουν gain 27dbi.

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> ...



Βεβαια δεν παιζουν ρολο μονο τα db που δεν ειναι πανω απο 26 για τη συγκεκριμενη αλλα και ο λοβος και η ποιοτητα κατασκευης που ειναι νομιζω καλη

----------


## gounara

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> ...


ACI σου εστειλα καποιο pm πριν 1 - 2 ημερες δεν το ελαβες  ::  
αν το ελαβες το απογευμα σημερα μπορουμε να τα πουμε και πριν τη συναντηση αν ερθεις βεβαια  ::

----------


## acoul

Παιδιά, με τη συγκεκριμένη συζήτηση θίγεται ένα μεγάλο ζήτημα που απασχολεί όλους μας και έχει να κάνει με την αισθητική και γενικά το χαμηλό και αισθητικά κομψό προφίλ και παράλληλα λειτουργικό και αποδοτικό των κεραιών μας σε κάθε ταράτσα. Ο κόσμος έχει την ψευδαίσθηση ότι όσο πιο μεγάλη είναι η κεραία τόσο πιο βλαβερή είναι, πράμα που είναι μέγα λάθος, και παράλληλα το μέγεθος έχει να κάνει και με το αισθητικό κομμάτι σε κάθε ταράτσα.

Θα πρέπει να κατανοήσουμε ότι κάθε χώρος που πρόκειται να φιλοξενήσει κάποιες κεραίες για λογαριασμό του AWMN έχει τις ιδιαιτερότητές του, και δεν μπορούμε να τραβάμε μία γραμμή για όλες τις περιπτώσεις. Θα πρέπει να υπάρχει μια χρυσή τομή και λύση σε κάθε περίπτωση για το εφικτό, αισθητικό και οικολογικό.

Άμα δούμε τι μικρές κεραίες χρησιμοποιούν εταιρίες στην μπάντα των 5GHz θα τραβάμε τα μαλλιά μας, και φυσικά όσο μικρότερη κεραία τόσο μεγαλύτερη ισχύ σε RF και ζημιά στο φάσμα και την ποιότητα, αποδοτικότητα και σταθερότητα των λινκ.

Το θέμα των κεραιών μας είναι το Α και το Ω !!

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από acoul
> 
> ...


Δυστυχώς δεν είχα καθόλου χρόνο αυτές τις μέρες..  ::

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από gounara
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> ...


  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------

